

How to Measure PR Coverage - bplesser
http://seatgeek.com/blog/seatgeek-news/how-seatgeek-measures-pr-coverage

======
jack7890
Big thanks to Geckoboard for creating a kick-ass interface that makes our
metric tracking a lot easier on the eyes.

